

ClipR - bookmarklet for better Internet reading - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/03/clipr-bookmarklet-for-better-internet.html

======
chime
This works surprisingly well and takes very little effort. Great job Vlad!

My only recommendation is that in your blog post, put the download link higher
up also.

------
gsiener
I am a big fan of readability (which ClipR cites as inspiration). Teachers
love it since they can make clean pdfs out of web pages.

